# Catamount  1/22/16



## livtoski (Jan 22, 2016)

*Conditions :  *Sunny and Cold  Machine groomed man made snow.. There was no natural snow.  

The mountain was 80 % open and the snow conditions were good.  They have done an excellent job covering the mountain with snow in these trying times.  Too bad the upcoming storm is not expected to give them m ore than an inch of snow. 

This is a nice mountain for a quick day trip and the trail layout is pretty much a mini Jiminy Peak except its 45 min closer to the NYC or the Island.


----------

